

Opa Gangnam Style - digiru
http://opa.io/gangnam.style.html

======
anigbrowl
That's cute, but your loop stutters. If you're going to loop a sample, make
sure you understand musical time first.

------
mcmire
Here is the actual home page when you've gotten the joke:
<http://opalang.org/index.html>

------
rjernigan
Why is this news? What's funny about this? Seems like marketing bullshit to
me...

------
hbbio
Somehow our viral marketing campaign went beyond expectations :-)

------
thesorrow
I wonder if they have the appropriate licence to do this kind of things...
Especially in France...

------
eik3_de
"Opa" is the german word for grandpa, this makes reading about The Opa
Framework somewhat funny..

------
anonytree
That's cute and everything, but it's "Oppan."

Not "Oppa" nor "Opa."

~~~
creatrice
Do you think it's worth to rename the framework?

------
jsbit
*Oppa

------
Toshio
Would someone care to explain why Gangnam Style has become such a meme that
tech startups are tempted to reuse it for marketing purposes? I mean I
listened to the original song on Youtube and it didn't strike me as
particularly worthy of listening to again and again, let alone bringing it up
in conversations with other people.

~~~
trhtrsh
Because it's popular, so it gets clicks. It's popular because it's the fad of
the moment. It's a fad because it snowballed. It snowballed because something
has to be snowballing, as people want to pay attention to _something_ , and
they want to do that as part of a group. _This_ is that something because it's
cute, nicely produced, vaguely edgy but not threatening to anyone, and it got
lucky.

~~~
commentzorro
>> because it's cute, nicely produced, vaguely edgy but not threatening to
anyone, and it got lucky.

Are we talking about iOS games now?

